# Airport holding Zone



## Loz65 (Mar 31, 2017)

why do male drivers waiting in the holding zone think it's ok to go to the toilet just about anywhere some have the deciency to go to the bushes others just do it anywhere please stop this thoughtless indecent act I have left the holding zone to go to the toilet and returned whiteout loosing my place in the que the smell and the flies are only going to get worse


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

You must be talking about Perth Airport.


----------



## Fuldrunks (May 17, 2016)

Loz65 said:


> why do male drivers waiting in the holding zone think it's ok to go to the toilet just about anywhere some have the deciency to go to the bushes others just do it anywhere please stop this thoughtless indecent act I have left the holding zone to go to the toilet and returned whiteout loosing my place in the que the smell and the flies are only going to get worse


The stench is unreal in both zones. Image though if there were toilets there, how disgusting they would be. Sub standard pig Uber drivers. Can't say it but you know what I mean. Yuk!


----------



## Banker Pete (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank goodness for the rain this morning to wash away the smell. Don't park on the southern side!


----------

